# CM 10.1 bugs



## MountainX (Jun 7, 2011)

1. Apparently some notifications or some system activity is now causing my Galaxy Nexus with Cyanogenmod 10.1 to randomly wake up. The screen comes on. Obviously, this is a problem because when the phone is in my pocket, UI items get pressed and all kinds of results occur (usually bad). Plus it runs down my battery.

2. The airplane mode toggle (Settings > Interface/System > Notification drawer > Widget Buttons > Toggle Airplane mode) no longer works

3. The screen lock toggle (Settings > Interface/System > Notification drawer > Widget Buttons > Toggle lock screen) works inconsistently. Sometimes, the lock screen will come up while I'm in the middle of using the phone normally!

I upgraded from the official CM 10 release to the latest CM 10.1 nightly. I now have more bugs than I had with CM 10. I guess that's expected.

Anyone else seeing the same issues I mentioned above? Thanks


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

It's in extreme beta and only had a nightly (which are technically not for user consumption and really to ensure the source builds correctly) for +/- 2 days.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

yarly said:


> It's in extreme beta and only had a nightly (which are technically not for user consumption and really to ensure the source builds correctly) for +/- 2 days.


No excuse! lol j/k


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

If only there were a thread to discuss CM nightlies...


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

akellar said:


> If only there were a thread to discuss CM nightlies...


that seems so logical, it must not be possible!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AuroEdge (Aug 2, 2011)

With every major release of CM the same posts creep their way into the forums. The questions I always ask are whether or not you fully formatted, if you're running a different kernel/theme/addon, are you really certain your SDCard contents aren't affecting anything, have you tried running a day or two without any additional apps installed, and if there are special upgrade instructions pertaining to this release. Another big one is restoring things with TitaniumBackup and messing up symlinks or it just breaking things in general.

I am not experiencing any of the 3 bugs you listed. If you post bugs without logs in the larger threads of the Development sections, your post will usually go unnoticed by the developers.


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

AuroEdge said:


> With every major release of CM the same posts creep their way into the forums. The questions I always ask are whether or not you fully formatted, if you're running a different kernel/theme/addon, are you really certain your SDCard contents aren't affecting anything, have you tried running a day or two without any additional apps installed, and if there are special upgrade instructions pertaining to this release. Another big one is restoring things with TitaniumBackup and messing up symlinks or it just breaking things in general.
> 
> I am not experiencing any of the 3 bugs you listed. If you post bugs without logs in the larger threads of the Development sections, your post will usually go unnoticed by the developers.


as it should, its really not that hard to get a log, and why wouldnt it go unnoticed without one in its own thread? Just sayin. About 90% of the bugreports on this entire forum amount to, "its broken, let me know when its fixed"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MountainX (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm still seeing these "bugs" after updating through each of the nightlies to the latest one. I'm not running a different kernel, theme or special addon (whatever that would be).

There were no special upgrade instruction for this release (except to upgrade gapps) and the whole reason I use CM is for the ability to upgrade without doing a complete wipe.

AuroEdge, is your phone the GSM Galaxy Nexus? If you confirm that you have the same phone as me and you are running CM10.1 without these issues, then I'll assume the problem is related to one of the things you mentioned (such as one of my apps).


----------



## jpin321 (Feb 24, 2012)

Uninstall audio manager will fix your first issue.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MountainX (Jun 7, 2011)

jpin321 said:


> Uninstall audio manager will fix your first issue.


Thanks for that. Does "audio manager" have another name. I don't see any app named that on my system. I do have DSP Manager, but I can't find a way to uninstall it because it is part of Cyanogenmod. However, I don't have anything enabled in DSP Manager.

Is there a bug report about this yet?


----------



## MountainX (Jun 7, 2011)

btw, I did a complete wipe (data, cache, dalvik) and reinstalled CM 10.1. I still have all these issues after the clean install. I didn't use Ti Backup to restore anything. I didn't do anything unusual.

One big reason I tried CM 10.1 was because I was tired of all the bugs in CM 10.0. (It was a desperate hope that 10.1 would fix them. That was a mistake.) But since neither CM 10.0 or 10.1 are working well for me, I'm probably going to start looking for another ROM.


----------



## jpin321 (Feb 24, 2012)

MountainX said:


> Thanks for that. Does "audio manager" have another name. I don't see any app named that on my system. I do have DSP Manager, but I can't find a way to uninstall it because it is part of Cyanogenmod. However, I don't have anything enabled in DSP Manager.
> 
> Is there a bug report about this yet?


If you don't have it installed it may not be the problem. It was for me. Any reason your stuck on using cm?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

MountainX said:


> ...all the bugs in CM 10.0...


say what? lol


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

If you had bugs in cm 10.0 its something your doing and not the ROM.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

I decided to try out CM10.1 from using BuglessBeast and here's what I found:

1. Battery life sucks! Today, I had to plug my phone into the charger 3 times while at work.
2. Signal strength sucks and this might be part of the problem with the battery issue. While running BB, I have 4G almost everywhere I go. With CM10.1, I'm bouncing between 4G and 3G all day.
3. Battery life sucks! Even running my phone in 3G all day long, I'm only getting about 1/3 the battery life I'm used to getting on BB.

Needless to say that after trying out a few nightlies for almost a week now, I'm currently restoring my backup of BuglessBeast as I'm typing this. I'll just continue to wait until Peter upgrades his ROM to 4.2.1.


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

hacku said:


> I decided to try out CM10.1 from using BuglessBeast and here's what I found:
> 
> 1. Battery life sucks! Today, I had to plug my phone into the charger 3 times while at work.
> 2. Signal strength sucks and this might be part of the problem with the battery issue. While running BB, I have 4G almost everywhere I go. With CM10.1, I'm bouncing between 4G and 3G all day.
> ...


first, a rom/kernel needs more than 12 minutes to settle in before judging battery life. (Sarcastic, slightly) second, a rom has absolutely no impact or anything to do with signal strength. There are so many things on the network side of things that can influence signal strength. Common misconception, no worries.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

HerbieVersmelz said:


> first, a rom/kernel needs more than 12 minutes to settle in before judging battery life. (Sarcastic, slightly) second, a rom has absolutely no impact or anything to do with signal strength. There are so many things on the network side of things that can influence signal strength. Common misconception, no worries.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


First, I'm not sure where you're getting this "12 minutes" from. If you didn't read my post correctly, I ran CM10.1 nightlies for almost a week. I've been in the game since the OG Droid, so I know about waiting before passing judgement. Second, I know what you're saying, but my signal strength problems were painfully obvious. I don't know if 4.2.1 uses a different radio, but there is definitely a difference.

For example, in my bedroom where I'm currently sitting, I had ZERO 4G coverage while running 10.1 for a week. With BuglessBeast, I've always had at least 2 bars which I have right now since I just restored my back up. Also, while driving around town, I would notice my phone bouncing between 4G/3G all the time on CM10.1 which hardly every happened on BuglessBeast.

I like some of the extra features CM10.1 provides, but not enough to put up with the crappy battery life I got out of it. I'm not saying everyone is going to have the same problems I had, but I'm simply stating the bugs I found on MY phone while running the ROM.


----------



## Goofball (Aug 26, 2012)

4.2 changed the signal strength "bars" display yet again. As has been stated in many threads you need to compare actual dB measurements, not "bars". See: http://rootzwiki.com...al-status-v112/

The OS has nothing to do with "bouncing" between 3G and 4G service, that is entirely up to the radio firmware to handle. It's quite possible you were "bouncing" on BB but didn't notice because you weren't looking for anything. I know I tend to microscope things a lot more when I move/upgrade a ROM.

Can't help you on the battery life thing. You'd really need to run a logging app to determine what the real source of your usage is.

I get the impression you may be waiting on Pete for a long time or you'll be needing to purchase a Nexus 4. He posted some tweets that indicated he was looking at getting a Nexus 4 and basically busy with other "life" things that aren't developing an Android ROM. You might want to look into flashing[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background]baldwinguy77's "Shiny" AOSP ROM which is basically a continuation of what BB was doing: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/36706-romaosp42112232012-shiny-ota-like-stock-android-421-jop40d-no-bugs/


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

CM10.1 is giving me great battery life. Like others have said you need to figure out what the problem is. Download better battery stats and see if you have wakelocks. And just to show you I ain't BSing you here's proof. Oh and as you can see Android OS is waking my phone every 10 minutes for over 80 wakeups. The screen actually turns on every 10 minutes (4.2.1 bug) and I am still getting great battery life.


























Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah I'm getting great battery life on CM 10.1 Nightlies. I came from test builds of AOKP 4.2 and while I love AOKP and hardly ever complain about battery life, I needed to do something. Back to CM for awhile like the OG Droid days.


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

Great battery here as well. Hmm.. Interesting.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mipstien (Dec 29, 2012)

I have 2 odd problems on cm 10.1
This has been happening since earlier this month after updating to December nightlies. Biggest problem is I can't get tether programs to work at all and the built in tether doesn't work with my vita to sign into PlayStation store. Otherwise works well. 
My other issue is blue tooth doesn't send the music data text to my Sony 601 in dash car stereo. Pandora shows information correctly still.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

mipstien said:


> I have 2 odd problems on cm 10.1
> This has been happening since earlier this month after updating to December nightlies. Biggest problem is I can't get tether programs to work at all and the built in tether doesn't work with my vita to sign into PlayStation store. Otherwise works well.
> My other issue is blue tooth doesn't send the music data text to my Sony 601 in dash car stereo. Pandora shows information correctly still.


 Easy tether works for 4.2.1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## duckyvirus (Feb 12, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Nexus user here.
i have the nightlies and expect bugs, but this screen powering on is getting annoying
each week i do a complete wipe and install. nothing special on mine

but ADB shows me each time the display comes up its because PowerManager asked it to.
no i do NOT have audio manager installed, nor anything special.

i can also report that the Samsung Galaxy 3 does the same thing. and again its PowerManager asking it to
i can post logs if anyones interested.

logcat on Galaxy Nexus shows:

I/PowerManagerService( 421): Waking up from sleep...
I/WindowManager( 421): Lock screen displayed!
D/PowerManagerService-JNI( 421): Excessive delay in autosuspend_disable() while turning screen on: 354ms
D/SurfaceFlinger( 128): Screen acquired, type=0 flinger=0x4161d318
D/LightsService( 421): Excessive delay setting light: 83ms

D/LightsService( 421): Excessive delay setting light: 66ms
I/PowerManagerService( 421): Going to sleep due to screen timeout...
D/SurfaceFlinger( 128): Screen released, type=0 flinger=0x4161d318


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

duckyvirus said:


> Samsung Galaxy Nexus user here.
> i have the nightlies and expect bugs, but this screen powering on is getting annoying
> each week i do a complete wipe and install. nothing special on mine


its a 4.2.1 bug. Go see my post on the last page. I had the same issue. There have been several bug reports sent to Google and you just have to wait. Hopefully it is fixed in 4.2.2

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CC0QFjAA&url=http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=39625&ei=wbwaUa-wAoie9QSd2YDYAw&usg=AFQjCNGJTdW6EI6P5_yn_6sN0oVCpa2h-w

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

